# Corridan



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

Going through Newhaven Harbour records I came across Corridan (C.N.) .Does the vessel name ring any bells as an FV or RNPS ? My first thought was CN=Canadian as the watchkeepers often entered nationalities in brackets after the name but I think this is not so. Arrived Newhaven 11/1942 seemed to come and go with the MMSs mostly. Pete


----------

